# Cutting 1/4 inch steel plate



## onmywayup (Aug 18, 2012)

Gentlemen (and ladies): 

I have to make a straight rip cut into a fireplace insert flange next week (we have to cut it down to fit flush with the top of the original fireplace opening). 

It's 1/4" thick, and solid steel. What blade can I throw on my circular saw (or table saw I guess?) to cut through this thing? I was thinking something diamond? 

I know I could probably pull it off with a sawzall hacksaw blade, but I don't trust myself to make the line straight with that tool.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

Grinder with cutoff wheel


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## skcolo (May 16, 2009)

Morning Wood said:


> Grinder with cutoff wheel


Are you kidding?


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

skcolo said:


> Are you kidding?


Good job Steve – confuse the issue :whistling


----------



## skcolo (May 16, 2009)

He said straight. And a grinder, come on. 

Use this:

Diablo 7-1/4 in. x 48 Tooth Carbide Circular Saw Blade


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

Ok… Ok at least you’re offering something in this post!


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

A torch or plasma cutter.


----------



## madmax718 (Dec 7, 2012)

Your going to mangle the edges depending on how soft that steel is.

I'd back it up on a sacrificial plywood. Other choice is a cut off blade in your circ saw. Just use a clamp guide.
Really the perfect job for a band saw or plasma cutter.


----------



## MLCcarpenter (Dec 11, 2011)

Take it to your local steel fabricator and have them cut it with a hydraulic shear. Save yourself a headache.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

I could make a cut like that with a grinder if I had to. My druthers would be a torch followed by grinder touch-up.


----------



## dakzaag (Jan 6, 2009)

steel cutting blade in circ. saw. 

"Like a hot knife through butta"

Sparks will melt the plastic housing on a cheap saw, I picked up a specific metal cutting saw about 5 years ago, use it all the time:thumbsup:


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

skcolo said:


> He said straight. And a grinder, come on.
> 
> Use this:
> 
> Diablo 7-1/4 in. x 48 Tooth Carbide Circular Saw Blade


If it is the Diablo blade for cutting metal they really work great. Way better then a cut off wheel. 

Kind of spendy , but worth the money.


----------



## darthdude (Dec 30, 2012)

For what most of us have easy access to, I'd say grinder with a cut off wheel, or circular saw with steel blade. Go slow, do NOT try and hog through the whole thickness all at once. Score a pass maybe 1/16" deep to start and make perhaps 2 more passes for the rest. Steady hand, keep it straight and true, aim to the outside of your cut mark if need be, you can polish it up with a flap sander on the grinder afterwards:thumbsup:. A straight edge and a plasma cutter with a drag tip would be ideal though.


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

darthdude said:


> For what most of us have easy access to, I'd say grinder with a cut off wheel, or circular saw with steel blade. Go slow, do NOT try and hog through the whole thickness all at once. Score a pass maybe 1/16" deep to start and make perhaps 2 more passes for the rest. Steady hand, keep it straight and true, aim to the outside of your cut mark if need be, you can polish it up with a flap sander on the grinder afterwards:thumbsup:. A straight edge and a plasma cutter with a drag tip would be ideal though.


This is not true with the metal cutting blade . If you start getting sparks just push a little more . Leaves a very nice smooth cut in one pass.


----------



## Railman (Jan 19, 2008)

As previously mentioned by several people, these will give the easiest, & best results. I have used Morse, & Miwaulkee, but Freud is probably easier to find locally. Be sure to get a thick ferros blade rated for 4600 - 5000 rpm.

http://www.amazon.com/D0748F-Diablo...dp_top_cm_cr_acr_txt?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1

You can make the cut with a metal abrasive blade in a circular saw too, but it's a tough cut. I cut a new 48" x 1/4"snow plow edge last year with a metal abrasive blade, but the carbide blades are much easier, faster, & result in a cool mirror cut if you control the saw with a straight edge guide.

Metal cutting is absolutely brutal on your face, so be sure to use proper shielding, & eye protection.
Joe


----------



## darthdude (Dec 30, 2012)

Randy Bush said:


> This is not true with the metal cutting blade . If you start getting sparks just push a little more . Leaves a very nice smooth cut in one pass.


What do you mean? I'm talking about a grinder type blade, not a toothed blade. If you're slinging slag and sparks off the blade its over heating. Sure it'll cut if you force it, but I've always found it gets wiggly on the cut and you'll wear said blade down really fast.


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

darthdude said:


> What do you mean? I'm talking about a grinder type blade, not a toothed blade. If you're slinging slag and sparks off the blade its over heating. Sure it'll cut if you force it, but I've always found it gets wiggly on the cut and you'll wear said blade down really fast.[/QUOTE
> 
> Guess misunderstood what you said , sorry. But I have used mine a fair amount. and you can't even see any wear on the blade. I not talking about hogging it , just feeding it so you don't throw a bunch, or hardly any sparks .


----------



## kiteman (Apr 18, 2012)

I've used those fiber metal cutting blades in a skilsaw to cut steel beams and plates before. How does that Diablo do on that? How pricey?


----------



## skcolo (May 16, 2009)

Randy Bush said:


> If it is the Diablo blade for cutting metal they really work great. Way better then a cut off wheel.
> 
> Kind of spendy , but worth the money.


Yep, that's the one. http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200477817_200477817


----------

